
Three Last-Minute Performance Psychology Tips for a Clutch YC Demo Day Pitch - Ippy04
https://medium.com/@ipster/three-last-minute-performance-psychology-tips-for-a-clutch-yc-demo-day-pitch-d2111aacf172
======
Dainis_Kruze
Thanks for consultation. It really helped me! :)

~~~
Ippy04
You're welcome! J

